# CUPS über Netzwerk, ipp, HP-Drucker

## Tranalogic1987

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mir vor ca. einer Woche einen HP Laserjet 1018 gekauft, dieser hängt an meinem Server, habe nach ein bisschen rumprobieren es geschafft, dass ich den Drucker für die Windows Maschinen per SAMBA einrichten lassen. Gut, nun wenn ich auf meine Linux Maschinen (Client) auf das Cups Interface gehe, wird der Drucker per ipp angezeigt. Nur das Problem bei der Sache ist nämlich, dass wenn ich einen Druckauftrag über den Client gebe, zeigt zwar der Server an dass was im Auftrag ist und das wars auch dann schon wieder, es wird nichts gedruckt. Im Cups Error log steht zumindest was versucht wurde.

Cups Error-log beim Drucken eines Dokuments via. OpenOffice:

```
D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:24 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:25 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:28 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:28 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:28 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:28 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:28 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:28 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /printers/HPLaserJet1018.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdSendError: 9 code=404 (Not Found)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 9

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdCloseClient: 8

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAcceptClient: 8 from 192.168.0.5:631 (IPv4)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdReadClient: 8 POST /printers/HPLaserJet1018 HTTP/1.1

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/HPLaserJet1018

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] add_job: requesting-user-name="roman"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Adding start banner page "none" to job 37.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Adding end banner page "none" to job 37.

I [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Job 37 queued on "HPLaserJet1018" by "roman".

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Job 37 hold_until = 0

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] Sending job to queue tagged as raw...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] job-sheets=none,none

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] banner_page = 0

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[0]="HPLaserJet1018"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[1]="37"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[2]="roman"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[3]="Unbenannt1"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[4]="1"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[5]="PageSize=A4 job-uuid=urn:uuid:c96a6718-657a-3da3-6762-cb33d4fe6988"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00037-001"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@sicmachine.schullnet.local"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.12"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[17]="LANG=de_DE"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/HPLaserJet1018.ppd"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb://HP/LaserJet%201018"

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] envp[22]="PRINTER=HPLaserJet1018"

I [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 5972) for job 37.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused job-progress event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] backendRunLoop(print_fd=4, device_fd=5, use_bc=1)

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:33 +0100] [Job 37] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] [Job 37] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] [Job 37] Read 8192 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] [Job 37] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] [Job 37] Read 7101 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] [Job 37] Wrote 7101 bytes of print data...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] PID 5972 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb) exited with no errors.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] [Job 37] File 0 is complete.

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:34 +0100] Discarding unused job-completed event...

D [19/Jan/2008:23:02:35 +0100] Unloading job 37...
```

cupsd.conf vom Server:

```
# Show troubleshooting information in error_log.

LogLevel debug

Port 631

Browsing On

BrowseAddress 192.168.0.255

<Location />

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From 192.168.0.*

  Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  AuthType Basic

  AuthClass System

  Allow From 127.0.0.1

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

</Location>
```

In den Dateien mime.types mime.convs habe ich die Einträge octet-stream und die octet-stream für das RAW drucken _NICHT_ auskommentiert, sonst würde er nur lokal drucken (also nicht über SAMBA). Lokal drucken will er auch nicht, ist aber auch nicht so gravierend.

BTW: Wie schon gesagt wird der Drucker auf den Linux Clients angezeigt (ipp) nur scheint dieser nicht in der printers.conf auf.

Wenn ihr noch etwas an Infos braucht einfach nur sagen.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

LG

Tranalogic

----------

## Max Steel

Verwende auf dem Windows Rechner einen Postscript Driver wie z.B. Apple Color LW 12/660 PS

Dann sollte drucken gehen.

Achja,

Kannste mal deine smbd.conf freigeben?

Dort kann man auch Fehler machen.

----------

## Tranalogic1987

```
[global]

workgroup = monk

server string = Datenserver %v

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

map to guest = nobody

printcap name= cups

printing = cups

log level = 1

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

dead time = 15

getwd cache = yes

wide links = 0

write cache size = 524288

read raw = yes

write raw = yes

level2 oplocks = true

oplocks = yes

max xmit = 65535

max log size= 50

lock directory = /var/lock/samba

share modes = yes

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 IPTOS_LOWDELAY SO_KEEPALIVE SO_RCVBUF=8192

interfaces = lo eth0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.3/7

hosts deny = 0.0.0.0/0

security = share

guest ok = no

[public]

comment = Public Dateien

browseable = yes

public = yes

create mode = 0777

guest ok = yes

path = /home/peter/public

read only = no

[printers]

comment = HPLaserjet

path = /var/spool/samba

guest ok = yes

browseable = no

printable = yes

public = yes

printer name = hplaserjet1018

[print$]

comment = Drucker-Treiber

path = /etc/samba/printer

browseable = yes

guest ok = yes

read only = yes

write list = root

```

Ähm, hab ich glaub ich vergessen zu erwähnen, mit den Windows Maschinen kann ich wunderbar auf dem Drucker drucken nur mit den Linux Clients nicht, obwohl, wie schon erwähnt, der Drucker als ipp Drucker im Cups Interface auf den Clients automatisch angezeigt wird. (ohne dass ich was einstellen musste, nur kommt halt die Meldung im Error-log (1. Post) wenn ich mit den Linux Clients was drucken will.)

----------

## Max Steel

Achso ist das,

Tja, also unter kde kann man das machen indem man im Kontrollzentrum auf Angeschlossene Geräte ---> Drucker ---> Adminmodus ---> Einstellungen ---> CUPS-server oder so einstellt.

Unter Gnome oder ähnlichem weiß ich das nicht.

Und direkt mit Cups auf dem Client, tut mir leid, da hab ich keine Ahnung.

----------

## Tranalogic1987

Danke aufjedenfall für deine Hilfe.  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

imho muss die Einstellung for Allow folgendermaßen in der cupsd.conf aussehen:

```

Allow 192.168.0.0/24

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

